# Is this the same as Snap Punching?



## MattofSilat (Oct 4, 2014)

I doubt anybody remembers me, but I was very active about 6 months ago and was talking about wanting to start Boxing.

Well, I've started, and it's way better than I expected. I expected it to be good, but the variety, training, mastery, etc is just so much fun to me. It's also very competitive and I enjoy fighting (Not Thug Style, I just enjoy it, I'm not scared to get hit). I've only been to two sessions, 1hr 40mins each. I've been advised to only go once a week for the first month or so, so that I can learn the basics, then I can begin coming to extra sessions. I plan to go to AT LEAST 3 per week, probably more. 

I've spent a long time online researching boxing and different techniques to assist my boxing while I'm only getting in the gym once per week. One of the techniques I've picked up on a favourite website of mine, ExpertBoxing.com, is called 'Implosive Punching' (



). 

The video says that you should drop your hips instead of raising them when punching, and contract your body instead of extending it on impact. This keeps you grounded at all times and makes combinations much more effective and snappy.

Is the the same as a snapping punch? 

One more question. How do you do the Bob&Weave? I am currently planning to be an infighter due to my lack of stature, and many of the great infighters had mastered this technique. Do you bend your legs solely? Your torso and your legs? Just the Torso?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 4, 2014)

MattofSilat said:


> I doubt anybody remembers me, but I was very active about 6 months ago and was talking about wanting to start Boxing.
> 
> Well, I've started, and it's way better than I expected. I expected it to be good, but the variety, training, mastery, etc is just so much fun to me. It's also very competitive and I enjoy fighting (Not Thug Style, I just enjoy it, I'm not scared to get hit). I've only been to two sessions, 1hr 40mins each. I've been advised to only go once a week for the first month or so, so that I can learn the basics, then I can begin coming to extra sessions. I plan to go to AT LEAST 3 per week, probably more.
> 
> ...


You bob and weave with your legs. Anyway, I think this guy may have seen examples of bad punching and called it explosive punching, but I believe most people drop when they punch; however, you will of course, rise up for an upper-cut.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 4, 2014)

Snapping just means you are returning the punch on the same path, quickly.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 4, 2014)

MattofSilat said:


> I doubt anybody remembers me, but I was very active about 6 months ago and was talking about wanting to start Boxing.
> 
> Well, I've started, and it's way better than I expected. I expected it to be good, but the variety, training, mastery, etc is just so much fun to me. It's also very competitive and I enjoy fighting (Not Thug Style, I just enjoy it, I'm not scared to get hit). I've only been to two sessions, 1hr 40mins each. I've been advised to only go once a week for the first month or so, so that I can learn the basics, then I can begin coming to extra sessions. I plan to go to AT LEAST 3 per week, probably more.
> 
> ...




Stand in front of a mirror and squat down, but not to the point of imbalance. Have the feet in line with each other, cup the hands. Try a few straight up and down to warm up a lil bit. After that add an angle motion that takes you left and right when you rise. It is a basic exercise, but will help that motion.


----------

